# Please help identify species



## Jackie123 (May 14, 2019)

I know these fish are Mbuna Cichlids. But not sure of their species. I want to make sure i have enough females of each species so there is not cross breeding.

I have 11 cichlids in total.

Pretty sure I have 2 yellow lab,










3 pseudo saulosi,


















2 rusty. 

























But not sure what the others are.


































Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Yellow Lab and maybe Saulosi in right corner
2. Yellow Lab hybrid
3. Yellow Lab hybrid
4. Zebra-ish, def not Rusty
5. Zebra-ish, def not Rusty
6. def not Rusty, might be male Saulosi changing to blue/black barred
7. Kenyi juvenile with too many bars
8. skinny poor looking Demasoni
9. Saulosi
10. Saulosi

no Rustys
those might be nice Saulosi, did you buy them unmarked?


----------



## Jackie123 (May 14, 2019)

They came from an assorted mbuna tank from the fish store.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jackie123 (May 14, 2019)

The 3 pseudo saulosi came from a marked tank. I think i'm going to let the fish mature a bit more so i can identify them properly. Then add more as needed.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I would assume anything in a mixed rank was already a hybrid. No way to guarantee that it is pure. And I hate to say it but I would question a store that has a mixed tank selling pure fish even if marked otherwise. 
I think the only way to ensure you are getting pure fish is to buy from a reputable seller.


----------

